# Fischarten lernen



## Lightray (27. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich, was die beste Möglichkeit ist, die Fischarten zu lernen. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, die gängigen Fische die mir möglicherweise an den Haken gehen, erkennen zu können.

Ich hab schon die Fischkarten, die ich auch echt gut finde. Das Problem ist aber, dass man da immer die gleiche Reihenfolge hat... 
Da weiß man manchmal schon ohne hinzuschauen, was als nächstes kommt. Ich hab jetzt keine Probleme einen Karpfen, Wels oder Hecht zu erkennen, aber manche Weißfische bereiten mir Kopfzerbrechen. Wie macht ihr das? Am Gewässer kann ich ja schlecht 5 Minuten grübeln, ob mein Fang geschont ist usw. 

Vielleicht gibts dafür ja eine Softare, die sowas zufällig abfragt und vielleicht auch verschiedene Bilder für eine Fischart hat. Das wäre natürlich das optimum...

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Seneca (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*

Ich würde dir ein Fischlexkikon bzw. Bestimmungsbuch empfehlen. Welches bleibt dir überlassen.
Es gibt alleridngs auch dort Qualitätsutnerschiede. In manchen Büchern sind gerade mal 15 einheimische Süßwasserfischarten drinnen in anderen über 40. Einfach mal in eine Bücherei gehen und durchblättern....

Achja:
Ich finde allerdings die Bücher, in denen die Fische gezeichnet sind meist schrottig. Bücher mit Fotos der Fische, sind meist realitätsnäher und man kann die Fische besser unterscheiden.


----------



## ehrwien (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*

Mein Vater hat bei den Bestimmungskarten einfach die Bindung entfernt bzw. den Stift, der die Karten zusammenhält. So kann man für jeden Durchgang neu durchmischen. Ich selbst habe damals nicht nacheinander weg geschaut, sondern einfach zufällig aufgefächert... Gibt da mit den Karten schon Möglichkeiten...


----------



## teddy- (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*

hallo

das problem hab ich auch vieleicht könnten ja mal ein par gute bücher vorgeschlagen werden

ich hab mir schon zwei gekauft aber die stimmten einfach nicht 

gruß stephan


----------



## thanatos (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*

die fische mit schonzeiten sind eigend lich gut zu unterscheiden
und die weißfischarten die bei euch vorkommen wirst du ja wohl
auch kennen.schwieriger wird es wenn du woanders angelst und 
die plötze bischen anders aussieht.ist es ein aland.hasel oder döbel???
entweder einheimischen fragen oder das buch raus ,seitenlinien-
schuppen zählen oder kiemenreusendorne.
habe noch nie ein näsling,zobel,lau,zope,schneider,oder frauenfisch
gefangen oder hab ich es einfach nicht bemerkt weil ich die für mich
minderwertigen fische eh kaum beachte.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*



thanatos schrieb:


> die fische mit schonzeiten sind eigend lich gut zu unterscheiden
> und die weißfischarten die bei euch vorkommen wirst du ja wohl
> auch kennen.schwieriger wird es wenn du woanders angelst und
> die plötze bischen anders aussieht.ist es ein aland.hasel oder döbel???
> ...


Ein Hoch auf den minderwertigen Fisch!!! #r
@TE: Geh am besten mal in eine große Bücherei mit viel Auswahl und guck dir ein paar Bücher an. Wie schon oben erwähnt am besten mit Fotos. 
Gruss Roy


----------



## Lightray (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*

@ehrwien 
Die Idee, die Fischkarten zu trennen und zu mischen find ich ganz gut, da kann man dann nicht mehr "hellsehen" :m
Wäre einen Versuch wert.

@thanatos 
Warum bist du dir so sicher, dass ich die bei uns auffindbaren Weißfische schon erkennen werde? Ich habe erst letztes Jahr den Fischereischein gemacht - einfach so. Keine angelnden Familienmitglieder oder Bekanntschaft und damit 0 Angelerfahrung. Lediglich einmal mit nem Kumpel mit, um mich zu entscheiden, ob ich nun den Schein machen möchte oder nicht.
Und im Lehrgang lernt man so vieles, aber wie die Lehrgangsleiter schon selbst sagen, haben sie kaum Zeit auf alles genau einzugehen...

Mag aber durchaus sein, dass die tatsächlich geschonten Fische nicht unbedingt die sich teilweise sehr ähnelnden Weißfische sind.

@all 
Bücher find ich prinzipiell keine schlechte Idee, hab auch schon eines daheim ("50 Angelfische und wie man sie fängt") und es hilft insoweit, dass man nochmal ein paar spezielle Merkmale der Fische kennenlernt.
Ein spezielles Fischlexikon mag vielleicht noch mehr helfen. Muss mich mal in die Bibliothek begeben.

Optimal fänd ich wohl immernoch ein Übungsprogramm, aber sowas scheint es nicht zu geben. Braucht scheinbar keiner |supergri

Guß,
Lightray


----------



## Pippa (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*



Lightray schrieb:


> Optimal fänd ich wohl immernoch ein Übungsprogramm, aber sowas scheint es nicht zu geben. Braucht scheinbar keiner |supergri



Doch, das gibt es. Bspw. hier - Link ganz unten "Fischer Prüfung". 

Davon ab könnte auch ich als Fischreischeininhaber nicht alle Friedfische bestimmen. Ich habe sie für die Prüfung (zu bestimmen) gelernt und gehe (als Raubfischangler) nicht davon aus, jemals auf das nach kurzer Zeit verdrängte Wissen zurückgreifen zu müssen :g

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Zoddl (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*

Eine andere Idee ist die Google-Bildersuche. Mit der findest du für jede Fischart verschiedenste Bilder aus unterschiedlichen Situationen und Altersstadien der Fische... und bist dabei nicht auf die begrenzte Anzahl Bilder eines Buches beschränkt.

Je nachdem wie gut die Aufnahmen sind, kannst du dir dann die Unterscheidungsmerkmale bei den schwierigeren Fischen erarbeiten.


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## raini08 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*



Lightray schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was die beste Möglichkeit ist, die Fischarten zu lernen. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, die gängigen Fische die mir möglicherweise an den Haken gehen, erkennen zu können.
> 
> Ich hab schon die Fischkarten, die ich auch echt gut finde. Das Problem ist aber, dass man da immer die gleiche Reihenfolge hat...
> Da weiß man manchmal schon ohne hinzuschauen, was als nächstes kommt. Ich hab jetzt keine Probleme einen Karpfen, Wels oder Hecht zu erkennen, aber manche Weißfische bereiten mir Kopfzerbrechen. Wie macht ihr das? Am Gewässer kann ich ja schlecht 5 Minuten grübeln, ob mein Fang geschont ist usw.
> ...


ich hatte auch das Problem,es gibt im Buchladen einen Fischatlas zu kaufen ca. 5,00€ mir hatts geholfen #h :m


----------



## Backfire (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*

Also ich habs so gelernt: Wenn Mutti mich ins Bett geschickt hatte, hab ich noch ne Stunde unter der Bettdecke mit der Taschenlampe "Fisch & Fang" und den "Blinker" gelesen.
Hilft jetzt nicht wirklich weiter, ich weiß. Aber, wenn man ein Faible fürs Angeln hat, kommt das Verschlingen von Fachliteratur von ganz alleine.


----------



## raini08 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischarten lernen*



Backfire schrieb:


> Also ich habs so gelernt: Wenn Mutti mich ins Bett geschickt hatte, hab ich noch ne Stunde unter der Bettdecke mit der Taschenlampe "Fisch & Fang" und den "Blinker" gelesen.
> Hilft jetzt nicht wirklich weiter, ich weiß. Aber, wenn man ein Faible fürs Angeln hat, kommt das Verschlingen von Fachliteratur von ganz alleine.


Stimmt HAARGENAU !!!ich kann es kaum abwarten bis die neue Angelwoche da ist .Man(N) lernt nie aus,und immer mehr. tschüß  und PETRI HEIL RAINI08


----------

